# Whey oil ? Way oil 2-55gal drums



## dlane (Feb 13, 2018)

Add says they need to be gone ASAP 
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/tls/d/whey-oil/6492155702.html
Milpitas CA,


----------



## MattM (Feb 13, 2018)

Probably has something to do with CA environmental laws.  

If I was closer I'd pick them up (for free) repackage  in gallon containers and sell for $25.00 each.


----------



## dlane (Feb 14, 2018)

I’m visiting the Bay Area , If I was in my truck they would be in the back,  won’t fit in a Honda Civic though


----------



## cathead (Feb 14, 2018)

Whey oil?  Maybe this is oil left over from making cheese........?.......


----------



## Buffalo20 (Feb 14, 2018)

dlane said:


> I’m visiting the Bay Area , If I was in my truck they would be in the back,  won’t fit in a Honda Civic though


It will if you, put the oil in the Honda and leave the drums.........


----------



## MattM (Feb 14, 2018)

I replied to the ad.  He got back to me and said he gave it away last week.

I'd bet it had something to do with CA law.  Probably illegal to sell it and way too expensive to dispose of it legally, with all the rquired men in HAZMAT suits and evacuating the entire neighborhood.  Then hauling it away to a hazardous dump site in secure trucks escorted by the CHP.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 14, 2018)

cathead said:


> Whey oil?  Maybe this is oil left over from making cheese........?.......


And I thought that the whey was what was left over after they removed the fat.


----------

